# Waikiki September 24th for one week



## cgeidl (Aug 17, 2016)

One BR unit needed. Ko Olina okay also.


----------



## BEV (Aug 20, 2016)

*How about huge studio at the Marina in the Ilikai right there*

I had recently conversed w. you re Vino Bello.  Now sending you a PM about this Shell location.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 2, 2016)

*No longer needed*

We received  a week. DOn't see how to delete the request or update.



cgeidl said:


> One BR unit needed. Ko Olina okay also.


----------

